# My Mom at 99 1/2 knitting baby blanket



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought I posted this picture an hour ago, but lost my Internet connection...don't know what is going on except we have snow today in Calgary. Had a great visit with my Mom in Saskatchewan over Easter, and she almost finished a baby blanket for one of my former students. I added about 4 in. in the K3, P3 basket weave stitch, and am now crocheting a border.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

This is so nice that you have a pic of your mom in her home. What a keepsake!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

That is so great...God bless her. Wonderful to see, just wonderful.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

may she keep on knitting


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

What a lovely picture of your mom!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bless her! She looks great and happy! Beautiful lady!!!!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

They don't make women like your mom anymore. God bless her.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

This makes me miss my mother. Am so glad you are treasuring your mom. And, she is really something else to still be knitting. She doesn't look a day over 70.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I know I would never look that good at 99 1/2 WOW and still going strong, ask your mom whats the recipe


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

She is wonderful!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

How wonderful to have this memory that will forever be in your mind and heart. It is amazing how older women just keep taking care of all the babies.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Your mother looks amazing, what would her secret be? God bless her.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

What a great picture, and what a wonderful gift for your former student!! Congrats to your mom for achieving such a grand age! My mother is 92, but has never crocheted or knitted.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

What a warm and fuzzy pic. Lucky you. Lucky her to have a sweet daughter.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Diane1945 said:


> That is so great...God bless her. Wonderful to see, just wonderful.


Indeed!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

This picture is priceless. So glad you treasure her while she is still alive! I hope you are able to post a picture of her celebrating her 100th birthday. 
Thank you for sharing such a wonderful, encouraging picture!! Give your mom a hug from all of us younger knitters.


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Amazing lady. Lovely picture.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. What a wonderful lady. This has made my heart sing :-D


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Having a picture of your Mom is something to cherish. I lost my Mother but I still have memories of her everyday. Your mom is great looking for her age it must be the knitting.


----------



## DottieH (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, my gosh----she looks so much like MY mother!!!!!! They say everyone has a twin, and that is definitely MY Mothers twin! I lost her 18 years ago, when she was 86. She was also a knitter and crocheter til the end. Enjoy your time with her, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

That is wonderful that she is still able to do that, I really hope that I will be able to do the same if I live that long, I'm 76 now, so have awhile to go yet tho.

CeliaJ


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Wonderful! Congrats to her for living a long life full of meaning and love. I'm sure she's doing things "her" way!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

God bless your mom, sounds like she should be an example to a lot of us.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Fantastic, she looks amazing and still happy with her knitting. I have an aunt who was 99 last November she is still knitting and goes to her knitting class every Tuesday. Long may they knit I say.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

What a beautiful lady, thank you so much for sharing this lovely photo. God Bless her. I can only hope I can still knit or crochet if and when I get to her age. 

Much love to her from England.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Such a lovely photo of your mom! I want to grow up and be just like her... She looks great. More proof that knitting keeps your mind going strong!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Your mom is a lovely woman. You're so lucky to have her.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

God bless her!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Your Mom looks amazing for a woman of that age.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

You are a very lucky lady to still have your beautiful mum with you and still knitting yet! A lovely picture and I thank you for posting. She looks like a dear lady.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

How wonderful is that? Your knitting partner.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonderful! Bless her... :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

God love her. I only hope at her age I can still have my wits about me, never mind knit!


----------



## cynthia627 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, she is amazing!! and looks wonderful too!!


----------



## Jillobeach (Nov 8, 2011)

Great photo, makes me feel warm. I know you'll treasure that picture, hope she has many more knitting years, she looks GREAT !!


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely picture, beautiful lady and still knitting. So nice that you both can share that.


----------



## amma59 (May 12, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> I thought I posted this picture an hour ago, but lost my Internet connection...don't know what is going on except we have snow today in Calgary. Had a great visit with my Mom in Saskatchewan over Easter, and she almost finished a baby blanket for one of my former students. I added about 4 in. in the K3, P3 basket weave stitch, and am now crocheting a border.


God bless your Mom..She looks much younger than her 99 1/2 years..For her to still be interested in knitting baby things is marvelous..Cherish her..I lost my Mom 2 1/2 years ago..it leaves a very empty space..


----------



## snowiesmom (Apr 4, 2014)

God bless her heart!


----------



## Bettytut (Jan 17, 2014)

Beautiful picture. Glad you had a great visit.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Tell your mom I admire her a lot.


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> I thought I posted this picture an hour ago, but lost my Internet connection...don't know what is going on except we have snow today in Calgary. Had a great visit with my Mom in Saskatchewan over Easter, and she almost finished a baby blanket for one of my former students. I added about 4 in. in the K3, P3 basket weave stitch, and am now crocheting a border.


Beautiful lady. Hope I live that long and look so well. God Bless Her. Very precious to you I'm sure and doing her handwork and able to enjoy doing so.
:-D


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful woman.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

Great to see your lovely mother doing her knitting. That helps to keep you active and well and she looks GREAT. God Bless.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful and utterly awesome mum you have,she looks as bright as a button,thanks for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I know I would never look that good at 99 1/2 WOW and still going strong, ask your mom whats the recipe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Your mom looks great, what a wonderful photo!


----------



## Fionnuala (Mar 31, 2011)

Your Mom is beautiful


----------



## pattikins (May 31, 2013)

This reminds me of 2 cousins of my late husband, sadly also no longer with us. They were both very keen knitters and lived in Foam Lake, Saskatchewan. One of them passed her patterns for premmie babies to me, which she used for the local hospital for many years.


----------



## suzan3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Your mother looks amazing, God bless her.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

How lovely your mum is still around. Mine died too young, just 67, I miss her a lot.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

She is beautiful. She does not look 99 1/2 at all. :thumbup:


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

Nancie E said:


> I thought I posted this picture an hour ago, but lost my Internet connection...don't know what is going on except we have snow today in Calgary. Had a great visit with my Mom in Saskatchewan over Easter, and she almost finished a baby blanket for one of my former students. I added about 4 in. in the K3, P3 basket weave stitch, and am now crocheting a border.


Lovely pic of your Mum knitting. My Mum had to give up knitting 2 years ago at the age of 95 as dementia was setting in and she couldn't follow a pattern any more. She had spent most of her life either knitting or sewing.


----------



## foxglove (Jun 17, 2012)

foxglove said:


> Lovely pic of your Mum knitting. My Mum had to give up knitting 2 years ago at the age of 95 as dementia was setting in and she couldn't follow a pattern any more. She had spent most of her life either knitting or sewing.


Photo of my Mum at 97, taken just before Christmas with my younges Granddaughter Ava aged 2.


----------



## SharonBee (Oct 20, 2013)

Lucky you..


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

She looks wonderful,glad to still have her.


----------



## Faith2 one (Feb 20, 2014)

God blessed her. To still beable to knit she looks very happy. Great pic! Thank you for sharing it with us


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This picture is a treasure. How lucky you are.


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Your mom reminds me of my nana, who was an avid knitter. God bless and hugs to her.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

How wonderful that she hasn't given up on knitting. My mom was 91 last week, but she doesn't crochet at all now and hasn't for several years. She doesn't read much either. She does a few crossword puzzles, but she doesn't do much else.


----------



## inkasmum (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, your mum looks so sprightly (and much younger than her age too)! Lovely to see she can still manage to knit, what an inspiration!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Lovely picture and I have the exact chair she's sitting on


----------



## suef3711 (Aug 30, 2011)

What a blessing for you to have your Mom and living at her own home. It is great that she can knit at that age. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

Beautiful picture, beautiful woman. I hope I'll be doing the same at that age.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Oh god bless her" isen't it great that her eyes are still that good to be able to do this".


Nancie E said:


> I thought I posted this picture an hour ago, but lost my Internet connection...don't know what is going on except we have snow today in Calgary. Had a great visit with my Mom in Saskatchewan over Easter, and she almost finished a baby blanket for one of my former students. I added about 4 in. in the K3, P3 basket weave stitch, and am now crocheting a border.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Your mother is amazing. My mil is 95 and is still crocheting. Bless them.


----------



## Daisy Cottage Designs (Apr 24, 2014)

Sweetest thing ever


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's so nice to see your Mom doing something she obviously enjoys...She looks great!


----------



## francesanna (Mar 12, 2014)

Great picture, God bless her


----------



## debg (Apr 22, 2011)

She is an inspiration. I hope that each of us will be doing the same at 99!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Making memories, love it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good for her!!! She looks great and productive...what a blessing!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

God Bless your Mom.She looks great!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

You are so blessed...and so is your mom.


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

So lovely to see her still doing what she loves..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

She is an inspiration and looks fantastic for her age. We should all hope to be knitting at that age!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

God has blessed this beautiful lady. She looks so alert, and how wonderful that she can remember how to knit. I would love to see an update at a later time. God bless you all.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

She looks great! Lucky you to have your mom so long!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

What a lovely lady and still doing what she loves! I hope that's me when I am that age..thanks for sharing the photo, Nancie!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

How delightful to have your Mom and she looks wonderful. We have a women who celebrated her 95 the birthday that still knits some prayer shawls for our group. Then last week I had a call for a women who wants to join us and someone who knows her said she is likely over 90. How blessed I am to know these seasoned women.


----------



## Maddieg208 (Mar 11, 2013)

She sure looks good. I have a 101 year old Mom but she hasn't been able to do that type work for years.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, what a great picture as she looks lovely. Knitters never get old they just drop stitches! 

Thank you for the picture enjoy your mom as mine passed at age 80, but miss her daily.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Wonderful pic, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NERitzy (Apr 21, 2011)

God Bless her! It's great she is able to still do things! Beautiful!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Good for her!!!! You go, girl!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

bless her heart


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Wonderful picture to be cherished. She is a truly a gift from God!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

What a sweet picture to have of your Mom, knitting! I know you must really treasure her.

Rhonda


----------



## Janni (Apr 10, 2013)

What a beautiful picture! You are so lucky to still have your mom...God bless her!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Hope I make it to 99 and happy and knitting at home, too! Lucky lady!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a lovely picture of a lovely lady. She looks so composed and content. One for the photo album for sure. She looks so young.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely on many levels


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

So nice. I hope I'm still knitting at that age.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What a blessing you have. Thank you for sharing such a wonderful picture with us.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Love the photo!!! Hope I am around and knitting at 99 1/2!!!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> I thought I posted this picture an hour ago, but lost my Internet connection...don't know what is going on except we have snow today in Calgary. Had a great visit with my Mom in Saskatchewan over Easter, and she almost finished a baby blanket for one of my former students. I added about 4 in. in the K3, P3 basket weave stitch, and am now crocheting a border.


Beautiful picture of your mom. A wonderful treasure!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Look st her. She is an amazing lady.


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Way to go mom!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

She looks wonderful;sharp looking lady!


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

My mum is going to be 100 in June. Her mind is very sharp but unfortunately arthritis has prevented her from knitting or sewing. She used to do wonderful work and thankfully has passed on her skills to me.


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wonderful! When I showed my husband how old he thinks she is he said 68.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Great picture of your mom knitting...you will cherish this forever!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

What a lady! Still enjoying her knitting and still knitting for others. :thumbup:


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks wonderful and you are blessed you still have your mom. Also that she is able to continue her knitting. 

Dot


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wow i cant even knit a blanket at my age.
she is beautiful and beautifully amazing.u are so blessed to still have your mom around.
she is a gem.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Beautiful lady! May she keep on knitting.
I have an auntie who was 99 in January. She teaches Girl Guides knitting and crafts. She was an original Girl Guide in the first company in her city in the early 1900's (only two of them left now).


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful picture of your mom and to think she is still knitting. That is what keeps her young!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful picture of your mom and to think she is still knitting. That is what keeps her young!


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

wonderful so many things to get around to when I keep aging


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

What a precious memory. My grandmother taught me how to knit. Wish I had a picture of her knitting


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

You have a beautiful Mom... so smartly dressed... and with that perfectly beautiful hairdo! And she's still knitting and creating... WOW! Hope you both have more years to enjoy each other's company. Makes me smile.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Your mom is lovely! God Bless her!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Wonderful keepsake! Can't believe it's snowing there! (Blah) Here in SC, it's 82 and sunny.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

wish my mom were still here she passed a little over yr agao but was still crocheting at 87.. hugs to your mom wish I could give mine a hug once more..


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

So, so great!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW! That is just the best! You are so fortunate to still have your mother, and it is so great that you both knit and can share your gifts! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope I will still be able to this at 99. God bless her


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

How wonderful! Your mam looks amazing and is doing a great job with that blanket. My mother i. Law just turn 90 and she also still knit baby blankets for every newborn in the family. If I reach that age, I hope I can do the same.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

How precious, I hope I live that long and am still able to make things


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Bless her heart. What a jewel she is!


----------



## jojogizmo (Apr 21, 2013)

I love that you posted this picture for us! It really makes us all appreciate life - Your Mom is a GEM...you are fortunate


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Bless her for continuing to knit. I see a resemblance to Queen Elizabeth. Both lovely and remarkable women.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

wonderful woman your mum!


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

great


----------



## Bernie01 (Aug 2, 2012)

What a beautiful photo and what a stunning lady . Are you sure you have got her age right ? If so what is her secret ? Hope I look that good


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Bless her sweet heart! She looks so precious - it does my heart good to see this picture of your lovely mom.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What a lady! Hope I am knitting at that age.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Your mother is charming! How wonderful that she is still knitting at her age. God bless her!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this picture of your Mom. She is so beautiful....you are Blessed. Bet she has made so many blankets. Hugs !


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

That is wonderful. I hope if I live that long I will still be able to knit too.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

This absolutely made me smile and feel happy.


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

Wow! She looks beautiful! No glasses, either! What a wonderful keepsake!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

pierrette said:


> This makes me miss my mother. Am so glad you are treasuring your mom. And, she is really something else to still be knitting. She doesn't look a day over 70.


I miss mine too. Yours does look great! How wonderful to still have her! May she be for many more years!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> I thought I posted this picture an hour ago, but lost my Internet connection...don't know what is going on except we have snow today in Calgary. Had a great visit with my Mom in Saskatchewan over Easter, and she almost finished a baby blanket for one of my former students. I added about 4 in. in the K3, P3 basket weave stitch, and am now crocheting a border.


God bless her!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Your mom is BEAUTIFUL~~~


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

great to see


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

What a grand old lady - an inspiration to us all.


----------



## mollybear57 (Jan 19, 2013)

The picture is wonderful and your mom is beautiful.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What a lovely lady!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Your Mother looks wonderful for her age. God Bless her nimble fingers.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Your mother looks wonderful and happy that she is doing what she loves...knitting.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Babalou said:


> She is an inspiration and looks fantastic for her age. We should all hope to be knitting at that age!


You spoke for me!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

How sweet! I just lost my mother a couple years ago (2011) at 102 yrs. She crocheted up to the last couple years!


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

What a lovely lady. I hope you include a photo of her with the blanket when it is given to the mother and baby. A wonderful keepsake for them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

She is looking great. My mom is a beautiful lady at almost 93 and is still able to knit though not so much the lacey part terns she used to do. She is still in her ow. Home as well, though I am not sure that is the best idea, but it is what she wants. Free reading all the posts here, we seem to have many blessed with moms approaching or passing 100. Good genes, and may we all be so lucky.... Keeping busy and involved is a good thing at any age.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Your Mom is quite a lady! I bet she feels such a feeling of accomplishment!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

How wonderful that God has blessed you to still have your mom. I'm jealous.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Miri said:


> What a grand old lady - an inspiration to us all.


So true! Thank you for sharing this picture and wonderful story of your wonderful mom. God bless her. ♥


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

I am very impressed with your mom. She does not look her age! Lovely to have those womderful knitted things that she has made.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is wonderful, God Bless


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

God blessed your mom..She reminds me of my mother who passed away last year at 99 years old..


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Your Mom is amazing. What a beautiful blanket that she knitted.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

She's beautiful :thumbup: What a source of encouragement :thumbup:


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

What a blessing! I really enjoyed seeing this photo.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

She appears to be doing very well. What a great way to keep sharp and happy..knitting baby gifts.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

That is a precious photo.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I get so tired of daughters complaining about caring for their elderly mothers! Nice to see someone appreciated! I hope I'll still be knitting at 99! I'm 84 and going strong!


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

Really inspiering(sp?)!


----------



## ga447 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tell her hello from us and I am glad to meet her, she is an inspiration. I met a lady last week who was 102 and very active.


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lovely photograph and how wonderful that she still enjoys crafting at such a grand age - long may she continue! God bless


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your Mom is an inspiration! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

How wonderful to still have your mom. She looks great. Thanks for sharing your picture with us. :-D


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

So good to see a picture of your Mom. She looks well and content with her knitting needles. I hope she has more years of active living. God bless you both.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

She looks great and to be knitting such a lovely blanket! God bless her with many more years!


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So great that she is still knitting up a storm, bless her heart!


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope that's me at 99! Wonderful picture.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Your mother is so blessed to be able to still knit. My mother-in-law who is 92 has hands that are in such bad shape that she can no longer crochet. I keep praying that she does not lose the use of them altogether, as then she would have to go to a nursing home instead of being in the lovely assisted living complex where she currently resides. Because of arthritis, she is in a wheelchair. She says that she not only has arthritis in her hands, she also has nuoprophy sp? in them. She has pain in them all the time. She can still take care of herself, but can only do puzzles that have the larger pieces so she can pick them up. Otherwise, there is not much she can do with her hands.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

God Bless your mom!!! She looks wonderful. Very pretty lady! Makes me miss my grandma. In October she would have been 103. She loved to crochet. Made up her own patterns.

Thanks for sharing. Precious lady.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nancie E said:


> I thought I posted this picture an hour ago, but lost my Internet connection...don't know what is going on except we have snow today in Calgary. Had a great visit with my Mom in Saskatchewan over Easter, and she almost finished a baby blanket for one of my former students. I added about 4 in. in the K3, P3 basket weave stitch, and am now crocheting a border.


What a beautiful lady. She must be very proud of her age but she sure doesn't look it and still knitting. Bravo Mama!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

She looks like a nice lady. I am hoping that I can still remember how to knit until the end of my days on earth.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

God Bless you both. To have such a beautiful Mom to knit with my be a treasure. Brings tears to my eyes knowing what a special gift it is to have this picture. I hope your student will treasure this wonderful work of art. It spans 4 decades of woman. The fiber that holds us together. 
Missing my Mom even more now. I can just see us playing the piano together. It has been 24 year.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

A truly lovely lady. Does not look her age. How wonderful that she still does her needle work.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

My Mother would say "What do you expect from a strong Canadian"? Really nice picture.An inspiration for KP. I bet your student will be honored.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

It's such a wonderful picture to see a woman who loves to knit to continue even at 99 1/2. I bet she looks forward to keeping her skills up. My mom lived to be 96 but her eyesight diminished so she couldn't crochet anymore. She would come into my room to check on my knitting wip and always missed crocheting. What a joy you have there


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Wonderful, and she still paints her finger nails......perhaps that is her secret to a long and happy life.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

What a sweet photo of a beautiful lady knitting a blanket for someone who is, or will be, born 100 years after she was! That is just marvelous that she is able to do that.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is fabulous. It is so wonderful to see some one that age still able to take an interest in life. Treasure every minute of it.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What an amazing lady!


----------

